# Rooting Kindle Fire



## Sandy (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been following the post on this site to root my Kindle Fire and have been following the procedure below. All is OK until I enter the command *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop [/background]*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]at which point I get the error 'permission denied'.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Can anybody suggest the cause of the problem?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]rm -r /data/local/tmp[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ln -s /data/ /data/local/tmp[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell mount -o remount,rw /system[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb push su /system/xbin/su[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]rm /data/local.prop[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb install Superuser.apk[/background]


----------

